

Dread Cthulhu Leads His Cult to Milestone Year - qohen
http://boingboing.net/2013/01/14/dread-cthulhu-leads-his-cult-t.html

======
tptacek
AND THEY'RE CENSORING THE COMMENTS. I posted mine with the CSS code for a
color from outer space that I intended would make the comments grow
unnaturally quickly and they typeset it in black!

